# الهندسة الميكانيكية والميكاترونكس



## aboalneel-010 (15 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم عندي سؤال لمتخصصي الميكاترونكس واتمنى تردو ف اقرب وقت هل ممكن لخريج الهندسة الميكانيكية ان يعمل في مجال الميكاترونكس او ياخد ماجستير في الميكاترونكس؟وما هي العلاقة بين الميكاترونكس والميكانيكا؟وشكرا


----------



## adison2000 (15 أغسطس 2013)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..



> هل ممكن لخريج الهندسة الميكانيكية ان يعمل في مجال الميكاترونكس



لا يمكن.



> او ياخد ماجستير في الميكاترونكس؟



أتصور ذلك , ولكن عليك مراجعة الكليات التي تدرس التخصص 



> وما هي العلاقة بين الميكاترونكس والميكانيكا؟



لا يمكن إجابة هذا السؤال في هذه السطور القليله , ولكن حالياً يمكن أن نكتفي بلفظتي "ميكاترونكس" و"ميكانيكا" كإجابه :34:

أرجو الإطلاع على هذا الرابط :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng14420/


----------



## aboalneel-010 (16 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ksmksam (24 أغسطس 2013)

نعم يجوز دراستها وخصوصا بالاردن


----------

